# Water change frequency for 1 gallon tank



## alexmilton1 (Aug 9, 2010)

well i have a 1 gallon tank with a betta fish and a fake plant, but no filter exactly how often and how should i change that tank water


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With a 1 gallon tank you need to change the water AT LEAST 3 times a week. You have to completely clean the tank/rocks etc.

The biggest problem with small tanks is heating. It is almost impossible to heat tanks smaller than 2 gallons. Smaller tanks are subject to temperature swings which can be dangerous to the fish.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Daily 100%


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> I'd say, a tank of at least 2 gallons is necessary for your betta!


I have a 1 gallon tank, and it was fine. Dragon lived in there for a while, and he was perfectly happy in there.


----------



## alexmilton1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks have another problem now i was cleaning his tank and after i did i fed him and he just puked it (partially digestid) right back up??????????


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Its a common thing, its suppose to be similiar to us chewing our food. If he does this the flake/pellet/etc. might have been to big of a peice for him to digest in one swallow, Try making the food slightly smaller. Also your betta might be a picky eater (which isn't to uncommon either), if this is true though, and you have nothing else to feed them, eventually it will eat when it gets hungry enough.

Otherwise, its nothing to worry to big about unless he just stops eating completely.


----------

